# Looking for Steel Toe Tennis Shoes



## Steinbierz (Jan 9, 2018)

Hello,

Due to a recent hospital stay I am on blood thinners for the next year. Last week I was moving 3/4" tongue and groove ply around my shop for walls that I am constructing. I lost my grip on a sheet and the full weight of it landed on my foot. Fortunately there is nothing broken but, man, did it bruise like crazy. It would have anyway but the blood thinners made it even worse. My wife has laid down the law and told me no more wearing my Duluth (Keen-like) closed toe sandals and that I needed to get steel toes.

I have several pairs of steel toe boots but I am looking for steel toed tennis shoes (we call them Battle Tennies in the Coast Guard) for warmer weather when I am in shorts. Are there any brands out there that you all like or would recommend? Thanks.


----------



## Scap (Aug 7, 2018)

I'm a big fan of Keen shoes.

Try these….
https://www.amazon.com/Utility-Boulder-Waterproof-Industrial-Yellow/dp/B078KMKB3V/ref=mp_s_a_1_5?dchild=1&qid=1578266992&refinements=p_n_feature_three_browse-bin%3A3401250011&s=apparel&sr=1-5


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)




----------



## Steinbierz (Jan 9, 2018)

I absolutely HATE Crocks but, man, I am very tempted…


----------



## WoodenDreams (Aug 23, 2018)

When I used to drive flat bed, Steel toes boots or shoes were required at about 30% of the shippers and recievers. I had steel toe boots, shoes and tennis shoes. The boots I had were Red Wing, the shoes and tennis shoes I had were Sketchers purchased at the local Walmart store.

The stores that had them:
JC Penney---Sketchers
Kohl's------ Sketchers
Walmart----- Dickies, Brahma, Atrego, Sketchers, Nautilus, Kadel
Amazon-----


----------



## Firewood (Dec 4, 2013)

I too am a fan of Keens. I got a pair through work and to be honest, they are probably the most comfortable shoes I've ever owned. They aren't tennis shoes, but a nice casual shoe for sure.


----------



## Think0075 (Feb 25, 2019)

New balance make a steel toe tennis shoe. you may have to special order doubt anyone keeps them on hand.


----------



## GrantA (Jul 19, 2014)

I was actually just looking at some this morning. I've got 2 pair of Danner boots from their US-made selection and love them. The 6" bull run are my favorite 
Check these out though


----------



## Steinbierz (Jan 9, 2018)

> I too am a fan of Keens. I got a pair through work and to be honest, they are probably the most comfortable shoes I ve ever owned. They aren t tennis shoes, but a nice casual shoe for sure.
> 
> - Firewood


I checked out your link and those look pretty good with minimal complaints. I read an article yesterday online that gave a particular Keen safety shoe high marks. When I went to Amazon, it had a pretty high percentage of 1 stars due to the lace loops failing prematurely.


----------



## Steinbierz (Jan 9, 2018)

> I was actually just looking at some this morning. I ve got 2 pair of Danner boots from their US-made selection and love them. The 6" bull run are my favorite
> Check these out though
> 
> - GrantA


I love Danner…I have a pair of their snake boots and used to have a pair of Ft. Lewis boots…both top notch.


----------



## bigJohninvegas (May 25, 2014)

+1 on keen boots/shoes. 
I have been using steel toe at work for my whole career. 36 years now. 
And just discovered Keen about a year and a half ago. 
Bought two pair of boots then. One 6", and One 8". They are holding up very well. 
I have thought about some safety shoes for the shop as well. and really like some of the Keen shoes
on this page. 
https://www.keenfootwear.com/mens-work/f/aluminum-toe+steel-toe/shoe/?start=0&sz=36#tile-0

I have bought directly from the Keen web site. I am having some foot related medical problems, and just bought a 3rd pair of Keen boots back in September. (trying a larger size to see if it helps). Well they were way to big. 
Only tried them on, and meant to send them right back. Well, they got put in the closet, and I found them while wrapping Christmas gifts. Way past the 30 day return period. After calling Keen customer service. Not only are they letting me return them, but they gave me a return label that covered shipping.


----------



## Steinbierz (Jan 9, 2018)

> +1 on keen boots/shoes.
> I have been using steel toe at work for my whole career. 36 years now.
> And just discovered Keen about a year and a half ago.
> Bought two pair of boots then. One 6", and One 8". They are holding up very well.
> ...


Thanks for the info…you definitely received outstanding CS from Keen. I posted this question both here and on Garagejournal.com and it seems like a lot of people are mentioning Keens.


----------



## therealSteveN (Oct 29, 2016)

> I m a big fan of Keen shoes.
> 
> Try these….
> https://www.amazon.com/Utility-Boulder-Waterproof-Industrial-Yellow/dp/B078KMKB3V/ref=mp_s_a_1_5?dchild=1&qid=1578266992&refinements=p_n_feature_three_browse-bin%3A3401250011&s=apparel&sr=1-5
> ...


I used to get 2 pairs a year where I worked before retirement. That pair is the Keen's that I have worn for several years. Not sure if they are also in "steel" mine are a synthetic safety toe, still ASTM Ok. Mine are lighter than most tennis shoes, and easily as comfy as slippers, but with great arch support. I wear them just about everywhere until the Wife says I have to wear "grown up shoes"

Maybe a little pricey, but totally worth the coin.


----------



## CaptainKlutz (Apr 23, 2014)

Even us electronic geeks had to wear steel toed shoes. Required anytime we wanted to visit the factory floor being remodeled, during the annual equipment change overs, or visiting the machine shop. For me as equipment engineer; that meant all the time - even on days with suit and tie for executive meetings. Our versions also had to be ESD (static discharge) safe, which meant soles wore out fast if walked on rough outdoor concrete surfaces.

Have worn various Redwing, Danner, and Keen model shoes. They all sell athletic styles.

IME, the athletic versions last about as long as any other tennis shoe, which is 4-6 months before they start looking ragged and need new insoles. Much preferred the all day comfort and durability from the casual oxfords from Redwing or Keen .vs. lessor performance of any athletic style on hard concrete floors.

YMMV


----------



## Steinbierz (Jan 9, 2018)

> Even us electronic geeks had to wear steel toed shoes. Required anytime we wanted to visit the factory floor being remodeled, during the annual equipment change overs, or visiting the machine shop. For me as equipment engineer; that meant all the time - even on days with suit and tie for executive meetings. Our versions also had to be ESD (static discharge) safe, which meant soles wore out fast if walked on rough outdoor concrete surfaces.
> 
> - CaptainKlutz


Interesting point about the ESD safe shoes…I didn't realize that their soles would wear out quicker. That said, it would make sense to not pay the extra for that feature if you didn't need it (saw a Danner shoe that was only $10 more for ESD…thought I might get that one but will pass now).


----------



## sansoo22 (May 7, 2019)

IRC Ariat started making a line of shoes and have steel toe options on some. I'm a boot man myself and Ariat is the only boot I will wear. They have this "Y" shaped spring thing in the arch that just makes them super comfortable. Can be in my boots all day on concrete floors without a problem.

Haven't tried there shoes yet but if i needed steel toed shoes Ariat and Keens would be my top 2 brands to look at first.


----------



## JackDuren (Oct 10, 2015)

You'll have to look online. You may have to get Sone kind of hiking shoe. I'm on blood thinners for next 6 months.


----------



## hkmiller (Mar 6, 2018)

I've seen some tennis players play pretty bad that might need some tennis shoes with steel toes


----------



## MadMark (Jun 3, 2014)

Redwing makes a full line of steel and fiberglass toed boots, shoes and yes, sneakers. Pricey but the quality is worth every cent.


----------



## Mike_in_STL (Dec 8, 2016)

I think you may have better luck looking at composite toe shoes versus steel toed shoes. There is a little controversy as to whether or not the composite toed shoes are as resilient as their steel toed brethren but as for work around the house and woodshop work I think they will suffice. I'm no engineer though. The folks at Wolverine are though and I have had several pair of their Wellington style boots.

I used to get a new pair every year when I was working roadside assistance. Insulated and waterproof where of top concern, but safety toe was in the mix too. That said, they do have a line of hikers that have safety toes that really interest me. Have a look yourself. Wolverine Hikers They even have a sneaker style shoe too.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Most of the Honda assembly line works around here….get them black, steel-toed sneakers at WalMart…even the ones working at Honda Tranmission Assembly plant….let alone the Engine plant over in Anna, OH.


----------



## nickbatz (Mar 7, 2018)

Sympathies for your foot. Ouch.



> I absolutely HATE Crocks but, man, I am very tempted…
> 
> - Steinbierz


Tim Gunn is with you. He says they look like hooves.

I find them really comfortable, actually, not that I've worn mine in the past ten years.


----------



## Henro (Mar 4, 2019)

> Hello,
> 
> Due to a recent hospital stay I am on blood thinners for the next year. Last week I was moving 3/4" tongue and groove ply around my shop for walls that I am constructing. I lost my grip on a sheet and the full weight of it landed on my foot. Fortunately there is nothing broken but, man, did it bruise like crazy. It would have anyway but the blood thinners made it even worse. My wife has laid down the law and told me no more wearing my Duluth (Keen-like) closed toe sandals and that I needed to get steel toes.
> 
> ...


Considering your situation and desires, you may want to consider foot protection that offers both toe protection and metatarsal protection. Believe me, it is possible for something to impact the foot BEHIND the steel toe and cause injury…Not sure if metatarsal protection is available in tennis shoes, but it is built into the work boots I have been wearing for many years, and it is not obviously there.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Called Molder's Boots.


----------



## Steinbierz (Jan 9, 2018)

> Hello,
> 
> Due to a recent hospital stay I am on blood thinners for the next year. Last week I was moving 3/4" tongue and groove ply around my shop for walls that I am constructing. I lost my grip on a sheet and the full weight of it landed on my foot. Fortunately there is nothing broken but, man, did it bruise like crazy. It would have anyway but the blood thinners made it even worse. My wife has laid down the law and told me no more wearing my Duluth (Keen-like) closed toe sandals and that I needed to get steel toes.
> 
> ...


i have considered what you stated above. Although the sheet hit me just above my toes it could have hit me, like you say, above where a steel or composite toe would help. Also important, I need to work a little smarter when it comes to moving sheet goods…I can't manhandle them as easily as I used to be able to.


----------



## nickbatz (Mar 7, 2018)

https://www.amazon.com/slp/steel-toe-athletic-shoes/pg8pcx5m69wx4rr


----------



## Steinbierz (Jan 9, 2018)

I made a decision several weeks ago and bought some Keens; I have been very happy with them so far. I did have to send back my regular size of 10.5 for a 10. I can't remember the last time I bought anything in a 10. Not certain if they run big across all sizes but they certainly do in my range.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07VFPWD9P/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o02_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Scap (Aug 7, 2018)

Very nice!


----------



## tvrgeek (Nov 19, 2013)

Would the Keen survive washing? I really should be using steel toes around the shop and yard. ( Actually a metisial shield is smart. ) In need the removable insole as I use Poly-Sorb insoles for my arch support. I remember way back when ( like 40 years ago) we had to wear steel toes in the factory and got whatever was in the truck that came every few months. Horrible, heavy and uncomfortable. I have a pair of heavy work boots I got because when we moved in we were inundated with copperheads and needed good foot and ankle protection. Gad they pain me in about half an hour! Ran them off mostly I believe.


----------



## tvrgeek (Nov 19, 2013)

Wow, Amazon lists dozens. Sight unseen, many new shoes have very narrow toe boxes. Hate them. How are the Keen or any others folks have experience with?


----------



## tvrgeek (Nov 19, 2013)

Now THAT is gaming the system. Many listed as $.01 but $40 shipping!


----------



## bigJohninvegas (May 25, 2014)

> Would the Keen survive washing?
> 
> - tvrgeek


I have a couple pairs of the Keen water proof steel toe boots that I use for work. 
They are not washing machine washable. But I do use a wet scrub brush and a little simple green to clean them.
Wet rag to rinse and let dry. Then I reapply a water proof spray to them once they are fully dry.



> Wow, Amazon lists dozens.
> 
> - tvrgeek


You can buy direct from Keen too. I have had ordered the wrong size and had to return a pair. Great customer services. 
https://www.keenfootwear.com/


----------



## Steinbierz (Jan 9, 2018)

> Wow, Amazon lists dozens. Sight unseen, many new shoes have very narrow toe boxes. Hate them. How are the Keen or any others folks have experience with?
> 
> - tvrgeek


Toe box size is always a concern of mine when buying steel toes which made buying them online a gamble (although I could, and did, send the first pair back easily). The toe box on the Keen's I bought are roomy but not too much so…I'm pretty happy with the fit and may order another pair before they go and change the design.


----------



## Tony1212 (Aug 26, 2013)

I have a pair of Keen hiking sandals that I've had for almost 12 years now. They are closed toe, but not steel toe. Since they are my weekend shoes in the summer, I wear them in the shop all the time, but I rarely work with anything too heavy. The toe box is pretty wide and roomy and the sandals are very comfortable.


----------



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

I read the comments about Keen shoes and took a look. I bought a pair of sandals and am amazed. They are very comfortable and well made.

Thanks to all those who mentioned Keen shoes.


----------



## controlfreak (Jun 29, 2019)

There was a company that was advertising with a popup on runners world or a weather app but I can't remember the name. I think it is a european company. The demo had them being worn jumping on nails and getting the toes hit with a hammer. They also had a deep discount for an immediate order. Do a few searches and I will bet they show up on your screen soon.


----------



## Steinbierz (Jan 9, 2018)

> There was a company that was advertising with a popup on runners world or a weather app but I can t remember the name. I think it is a european company. The demo had them being worn jumping on nails and getting the toes hit with a hammer. They also had a deep discount for an immediate order. Do a few searches and I will bet they show up on your screen soon.
> 
> - controlfreak


I have owned Keen sandals before and they held up great. This is my first time buying anything from Keen other than sandals and I am pretty happy with them.


----------

